# Jet (the black cat)



## rpt (Mar 7, 2016)

So we have a jet black cat in our neighborhood. Sunday morning he made his presence felt on the wall. The babblers immediately raised the alarm. So I stalked Jed Jet. Here are some pictures. The captions are the names of the images. Hope you like them.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nice series, rpt.


----------



## rpt (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Click!


----------



## pierlux (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice! But... where's Don?


----------



## rpt (Mar 7, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Nice! But... where's Don?


India. That is where all the micro black panthers are


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 7, 2016)

rpt said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! But... where's Don?
> ...


must be true.... you read it on the internet!


----------



## pierlux (Mar 7, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > pierlux said:
> ...


 ;D !!


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2016)

s.smith said:


> Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks


----------

